# Scolopendra galapagoensis pic, eating deer sausage



## Galapoheros (Jul 22, 2013)

I took one of the galapos to the back yard just because I like to watch them walk around.  Earlier I cooked some deer sausage and cut off an end, threw it in the yard.  It was walking around, I thought it would just walk around it but it picked it up and walked on the porch, then climbed the screen door and just sat there eating.  I took it away though, just didn't seem like a good pede diet lol but if it was eating it in the first place, probably not a big deal imo.  Only posting a pic for something to look at here.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DatMillipede (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow that thing is beautiful! What do you normally feed it, by the way?


----------



## KingBaboon85 (Jul 22, 2013)

Unbelievable! Awsome pics


----------



## beetleman (Jul 22, 2013)

ahhhh,gotta love the giants


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 22, 2013)

DatMillipede said:


> Wow that thing is beautiful! What do you normally feed it, by the way?


Home-grown crickets, dubias and Hissers.  I don't feed adults often, maybe once every 2 or 3 weeks.  Babies get fed about once a week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sr20det510 (Jul 22, 2013)

Galapoheros said:


> I took one of the galapos to the back yard just because I like to watch them walk around.


Awesome!
The line above reminds of something a dog owner might say or do.

I'd be afraid to take my mantis, pedes, T's, and/or vinegaroons out for a walk LOL
Don't think I'd see them out and about for too long. Up a tree, over a fence, in a crack, down a gopher hole, or  under the house just too many places they can disappear into.

You mentioned previously in your other thread that they are more mellow and calm than subspinipes so I guess you have it all under control.

Thanks for posting the pics and thread


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Jul 22, 2013)

Great! Now the centipede has prions! ; )

Wow! Soooooo thick. : )


----------



## ZergFront (Jul 22, 2013)

LOL, what a spoiled pede! 

I'd be too afraid to let most of what I have into the yard. They would either split like lightning or get the unwanted attention from a raven or blue jay.


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 23, 2013)

Pretty sure this thing would eat a blue jay if it could grab one.  It's big but not huge, it's around 10".  Yeah sr20.., the bigger they get the more they slow down but when they are 6 inches and under, they are crazy acting spazos.


----------



## Spepper (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow, that centipede is amazing!!  I tend to prefer millipedes because they're relatively harmless, but boy is that centipede beautiful.


----------



## Cavedweller (Jul 24, 2013)

Aw man that's so freaking cute. I'd love to see a centipede carrying food around!


----------



## J Morningstar (Jul 24, 2013)

I am dying. That is incredible!

---------- Post added 07-24-2013 at 08:19 PM ----------

if it ate it,it's probably okay in very small doses.


----------

